
Saudi Arabia becomes first country to grant a robot citizenship - mk44
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/middle-east/saudi-arabia-robot-citizenship-more-rights-than-women-people-angry-a8024851.html
======
mankash666
“Sophia, the first robot to be granted citizenship in Saudi Arabia, has more
rights than the human women there. Strike anyone else as odd?” - odd indeed!

